# SHellies



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thinking about setting up a 10 gallon shelldweller tank. Looking for common shellies that may be found in a LFS. (Many don't have common names and most lfs have no clue what they have here). Any ideas?


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

You may want to try looking at the breeders and classifieds on www.shelldwellers.com.  Also, a highly recommended place for shellies is lhttp://www.wetthumbaquatics.com/.  Their stock may be worth a road trip!  :wink:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Some of the most common shellies at LFS in my area are _Neolamp. brevis_ and _Neolamp. multifasciatus_. Many other Neolamp., Altolamp., Julidichromis, and Cyprichromis species are pretty common also, though.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I found some nice looking N. Bricardi (both common and albino). I think I may start wit 3 or 4 of them. Going to set the tank up and get it going today. Have a filter that has been running in another stocked tank for 3 months. SHould be all I need to kick start the tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

OK. Is 2 inches 2 deep for a sand substrate for shellies? From what I've read, 1.5 inches is ok. And I've only been able to find the Bricardi around here. Noone carries shellies  . May have to order on-line. Tank is set up now though. Just gotta get some more shells and a few more pieces of rock.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

The brichardi is not a dwarf species. Minimum tank size for them is at least a 20g. You'd only be able to keep a breeding pair in that size tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

After reading more about the I figured that out. But after going on Shelldwellers.com I found a store in the area that carries many types of shellies. Going to call when they open and see if they have the multis or brevis. I've done the most research on those species as well as the L. Ocellatus. Any suggestions as to which? They all look cute and seem peaceful enough for 4-5 of them in a tank.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Any of those you mentioned should be alright. Multis do well in harem setups. Brevis don't seem bad that way either. I've not had occellatus so I don't know how they react. I like them all, so no preference here!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

OK. The store had no shellies to speak of. Gonna have to order on-line


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Try Wet Thumb Aquatics. They have no minimum orders unlike many online vendors.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I looked there. Shipping is kinda high for 4 or 5 cheaper fish.  Found a place in cleveland which doesn't seem too bad. May pick it up. Its only 4 hrs away.


----------

